# 4/27 Dive Report - Avocet



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Went out yesterday with some old friends and met some new friends along he way. Weatherman initially reported 1-2's for Saturday, and when I find him I'm going to punch that lying SOB square in the jaw. We ended up with 3-4's, and some 5-6's for added spice. Left out of Sherman Cove and it took us close to two hours to fight our way out there. Saw a mother and baby dolphin with us as we were almost there chasing the wake. Once we tied into the wreck (South side of Avocet) and got in the water the visibility was amazing - 80ft +. Water temp was about 71. Fish were everywhere - mainly cudas, but plenty of those endangered snappers, lion fish on the wreck, some gags, and AJs. Ended up pulling three decent size AJs for the group of six of us. Winds died some on the way in and we surfed the crests back in and thru the pass. Got home late, but had a great time, all in all a great day.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work.
surely loved those 25+ mph gusts yesterday.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Sloppy up top, but beautiful underwater. Thanks for the ride James. Becca and I had a great time. Here's one of the pics she took and they don't do it any justice.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Glad y'all got out James. Our schedules will match up soon hopefully. NOAA tends to fib a lot this time of year. May is when the seas trends to lay down for those nice calm days.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

wow. water looks great


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, that viz looks amazing!


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

(raise your right hand)
repeat..
I (state your name) do here by solemnly swear
not to let the national weather service
influence any plans
I make for the weekend....
cuze ,,,
they are lying SOBs

so help me Odin,,


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's the Mobile office (our local weather office who does the reports) contact info: 

National Weather Service
Mobile/Pensacola Weather Forecast Office
8400 Airport Blvd Bldg 11
Mobile, AL 36608
251-633-6443

I've called them up before and chewed them out for gross misreporting. Went out when it was supposed to be 1' or less and it was small craft advisory conditions that could have easily sunk a boat. We were taking waves over the bow of the boat. The reason I called though was because it wasn't the first time it had happened. I think if more people started letting them know how bad they are then it might help. It's an area the sequester could help with.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Sailorboy said:


> (raise your right hand)
> repeat..
> I (state your name) do here by solemnly swear
> not to let the national weather service
> ...


That's good, and I have sworn. I was going off the NOAA weather buoy app from my iPhone, calling for 1-2's the night before. I spoke to buddies of mine that also went out Saturday early morning and they had 1-2's - that built into 3-4's throughout the day. We took an ass whooping on the way out there, but the dives made up for it.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The offshore forecast for 4/27


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sailorboy said:


> (raise your right hand)
> repeat..
> I (state your name) do here by solemnly swear
> not to let the national weather service
> ...


Thats awesome. Wish i always followed that.0



k-p said:


> Here's the Mobile office (our local weather office who does the reports) contact info:
> 
> National Weather Service
> Mobile/Pensacola Weather Forecast Office
> ...


Only job you never have to be right.


----------

